# Canon MX870 color problem



## jen1970 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, I have a Canon MX870 and the print color suddenly started coming out off color. It looks like the problem is with the yellow cartridge, but I have replaced all cartridges and it still looks the same. Anything that is supposed to be yellow looks light pink and red looks dark pink. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Go into the printer management software and perform a print head test. Then you will plainly see which color is not working properly.

At which point, your only real option is to perform a print head cleaning (in the same section of the software).


----------



## jen1970 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I did that and it's definitely yellow that's not working. However, after a deep cleaning, it still doesn't work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Two possibilities, bad ink cartridge or clogged/faulty print head.


----------

